# New here! Hello!



## citchmook (Mar 22, 2019)

New member from Canada here, specifically Saskatchewan...I've been digging for some years and have came across a ton of great old items including many bottles. I dig every weekend at my spot in the bushes, along the river and discover many awesome & old bottles. I will get to uploading what I have and what I keep finding. I'm interested in learning about history and old bottles hold a lot!

If anyone else is from Saskatchewan, hit me up! Anyone interested in chatting about old items, hit me up!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey welcome to the forum!  I'd definitely be interested to see what you've found, I don't see many Saskatchewan bottles.  Unfortunately I don't think any of us are from Saskatchewan, I think the closest is a member from Winnipeg who was posting few months ago.  I'd hit you up if I wasn't 2500 km away!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey welcome aboard!...always nice to have another fellow Canuck with us!
Yes you'll have to post some of your finds!...so I am a prairie dog from way way back. Regina born, my dad (Conrad) was born in Middle lake (1932)...my grandfather (Conrad) came to Sask around 1911 from the USA when he was 8 years old with his dad also named Conrad!...anyways enough of that!..lol
We do have another Sask member on here (*sask bottle*).
If you get a chance you might want to have a look at my profile and check out my past posts...look for the Chippewa Water Co. post!


----------



## RCO (Mar 23, 2019)

don't currently have any Sask bottles but I sometimes post pictures of them , if I come across one I find interesting online . I'm always interested in learning about interesting bottles from that region


definitely keep us posted if you find anything you'd like to share or post interesting items you've already found in past digs


----------



## Barnaby (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi there! Saskatchewan is a great place.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 13, 2019)

Saskatchewan.................Dead South...............hell yea.


----------



## SKjugcollector (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi fellow Saskatchewanian.  love to see your pictures and share info.


      May be met some time


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

citchmook said:


> New member from Canada here, specifically Saskatchewan...I've been digging for some years and have came across a ton of great old items including many bottles. I dig every weekend at my spot in the bushes, along the river and discover many awesome & old bottles. I will get to uploading what I have and what I keep finding. I'm interested in learning about history and old bottles hold a lot!
> 
> If anyone else is from Saskatchewan, hit me up! Anyone interested in chatting about old items, hit me up!


Hi there and welcome! I just joined a few weeks ago and have come to love the people on here! Everyone is really helpful and polite. I can’t tell you how much I’ve learned from joining. If you don’t know any terminology that gets said (like me) just ask! 
-caitlin


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey citchmook, I like that handle!  Show us some of your gems.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome - no where near you or even in the same country but share your passion for old stuff and bottles.
Post away


----------

